# so confused on bac water please help!!!



## garcal77 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok so I have 30ml of bac water for my ghrp 2 and cjc without dac. Im trying to add 2ml of bac water to both vials. Im using a 1ml slin pin.

My questions is do I fill the slin pin 2 times for it to be 2ml of bac water? Im guessing the slin pin can carry only one 1 ml of bac water. So I need to fill it up two times in one vial?


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yea a slin pin is only 1ml, but could be .5ml. I use a regular syringe to fill mine.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 4, 2014)

garcal77 said:


> Ok so I have 30ml of bac water for my ghrp 2 and cjc without dac. Im trying to add 2ml of bac water to both vials. Im using a 1ml slin pin.
> 
> My questions is do I fill the slin pin 2 times for it to be 2ml of bac water? Im guessing the slin pin can carry only one 1 ml of bac water. So I need to fill it up two times in one vial?



I'm sorry but you need to stop smoking smack.  It is destroying your problem solving abilities.  Math in particular.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 10, 2014)

A regular syringe would be better but you can do the math


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 12, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Yea a slin pin is only 1ml, but could be .5ml. I use a regular syringe to fill mine.


I have BD 3cc 25 gage pins for water based test will they work for mixing and injecting my igf1


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 12, 2014)

For mixing yes, may be hard to dose igf1 with a 3cc syringe but it's possible depends on how much water and product you use.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Yea a slin pin is only 1ml, but could be .5ml. I use a regular syringe to fill mine.


what is a slin pin and where to get them?


----------



## theestone (Aug 13, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> what is a slin pin and where to get them?



I hope your joking.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 13, 2014)

theestone said:


> I hope your joking.


Man easy there I am old now,i don't get all this slang,just say insulin pick,every thing is in short hand messages on the board,i do understand most are very young and text a lot,i have never typed one text message,so bear with me,if I sound like a newbie,to some of this stuff I am,to most I am not,been lifting 40 plus years,and have several bodybuilding titles under my belt.


----------

